# Bye Binky



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Binky passed away from dropsy despite all efforts to save her. She was a really cool girl with loads of personality. She is the first fish Ive lost and was a fighting fish right to the end. A couple weeks before she got sick I bred her and have a bunch of fry that look very much like mom did. Very glad to have them. Bye little buddy, you made me a better fish keeper.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry about blinky. cool you got to spawn her. sip


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry. (I'm a bit late!) At least you have some fry!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

And you do too now Matt. Im so happy you chose to get some from me because the most important thing to me is they go to a good home. I have much respect for you and your betta knowledge for such a young person. Thanks.


----------

